# sshd in chroot-Umgebung



## plonk (15. September 2005)

Moin zusammen!
Ich möchte gerne den SSH-Daemon von einer chroot-Umgebung aus starten (fragt lieber nicht wieso, ist ne längere Geschichte), also so etwas in der Richtting:

```
chroot /to/some/directory
/path/to/ssh/sshd
```
Wenn ich nun z.B. mit putty mich mit dem Daemon verbinden möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Server refused to allocate pty"

In den Debuginformationen des SSH-Daemons habe ich folgende Zeilen gefunden:
debug1: Allocating pty.
openpty: No such file or directory
session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed

Vermutlich benötigt der Daemon irgendwas mit /dev/pty was natürlich in der chroot-Umbegung nicht da ist. Daher werde ich mir wohl ein /dev-Verzeichnis erstellen müssen und mit mknod die pty-Devices erstellen (sollte ich mich irren bitte Bescheid sagen   ).

Hat jemand Ahnung wie sowas geht und worauf ich noch achten müsste?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!
Marc


----------



## deepthroat (15. September 2005)

Hi.

Schau dir doch mal jailkit oder makejail an.

Gruß.


----------

